# Clear urine is it normal?



## JaySparks (Jun 18, 2017)

My tortoise has been peeing clear lately. I've been feeding him very thin slice of cucumber lately about 3 slices per day because it's been really hot and he doesn't seem to drink from his water bowl. He did pee white during his yesterday but he usually pees clear in his enclosure.


----------



## Russian Tortoise Lover! (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi, mine pees clear too. I think that it is normal because he has always done it and is very healthy. As for the white pee, that is also normal. It occurs around once a month when their kidneys put out waste their bodies collect. If this "white pee" you are talking about is like a paste, this is normal. 

I didn't think mine was drinking either until I saw him do it one day. It is probably not that noticeable because they drink very little at a time, maybe once every two-three days. Also, make sure your water is always clean and fresh. Changing it whenever it is dirty and every two days will encourage them to drink more. Another thing is how long have you had your tortoise? New tortoises will not drink a lot because they are still getting used to their enclosures. If your water bowl is long and flat enough that your tortoise can drink easily you should be fine. I hope this can help you.


----------



## JaySparks (Jun 18, 2017)

Russian Tortoise Lover! said:


> Hi, mine pees clear too. I think that it is normal because he has always done it and is very healthy. As for the white pee, that is also normal. It occurs around once a month when their kidneys put out waste their bodies collect. If this "white pee" you are talking about is like a paste, this is normal.
> 
> I didn't think mine was drinking either until I saw him do it one day. It is probably not that noticeable because they drink very little at a time, maybe once every two-three days. Also, make sure your water is always clean and fresh. Changing it whenever it is dirty and every two days will encourage them to drink more. Another thing is how long have you had your tortoise? New tortoises will not drink a lot because they are still getting used to their enclosures. If your water bowl is long and flat enough that your tortoise can drink easily you should be fine. I hope this can help you.



I'm glad its nothing to worry about . I got Logan 1 month ago today!. He is very active and comes towards me in the mornings because he knows its feeding time .


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2017)

Clear liquid urine is a good sign of a well hydrated tortoise. When water is scarce, which is common in the wild, they concentrate their urine into urates, the white stuff. When water is plentiful and the tortoise is partaking, there is no need to concentrate their waste products, so they can pee freely.


----------



## Russian Tortoise Lover! (Jun 18, 2017)

That is great that Logan is so active. Mine only started doing that 1 month ago, and I have had him for 3! That means that he trusts you.


----------



## Koen (Jun 20, 2017)

If you are worried about dehydration a soak will help as well. They can take liquid through the cloaca as well.
I prefer giving mine water lemon when it becomes really hot but I live in Belgium so that occurs maybe twiece a year 

Cheers,


----------

